

Vimwiki - simonreed
http://code.google.com/p/vimwiki/

======
SnowLprd
I might have found this interesting if it used Markdown as its base syntax,
since I prefer my content to be somewhat portable from one system to another.
I like to avoid being locked into a particular piece of software, and
Vimwiki's custom syntax would seem to make that kind of portability more
challenging than if it used Markdown, Textile, or some other somewhat-standard
syntax as its base syntax.

~~~
Dobbs
In the help document there are references to being able to change they syntax
to Markdown. I haven't investigated them but give it a look.

~~~
Argorak
:h vimwiki-option-syntax

(default, markdown, media)

It can only convert vimwiki syntax to HTML, but I don't really need that.

------
luriel
Shameless plug: This sounds similar to my own werc project:
<http://werc.cat-v.org> which uses the file system to store plain markdown
files which you can edit in whatever editor you like.

------
jeremysmyth
I use vimwiki in combination with Dropbox and some symlinks to keep my text-
only wiki portable. Useful for tech snippets and notes when I don't want to
fire up a browser...

... speaking of which: Some commenters suggest various browser-based wikis. My
favourite is the JavaScript-only tiddlywiki:

<http://tiddlywiki.com/>

It's got bunches of plugins and compatible variants (I use the mGSD variant
for GTD), so it's way more than just a wiki.

I keep this in my Dropbox too, and can work on it with any browser, Windows or
Linux, with or without git or any other HTTP server, online or offline.

------
oneofthose
Although I like vim for programming and config file editing, I is not the
perfect solution for me for note-taking. I like more markup and a GUI with
some functionality. The perfect solution for me is Tomboy[0]. It is included
in many Linux distributions and there is an installer for Mac OS and Windows.
I love the SSH synchronization mechanism that keeps my notes secure on a
virtual hosted server and up to date across my computers.

[0] <http://projects.gnome.org/tomboy/>

------
smashing
I wonder if there is a phone out there that just boots into a minimal android
software stack with a Vim interface to the typical phone features, calling,
texting, notes, etc. Touchscreen with a physical keyboard would make this the
ultimate hacker tool.

~~~
dredmorbius
Could you expand on that? How would this work?

------
Dejital
Perhaps a more elegant personal wiki solution is Github's own gollum[1]. It
supports markdown as well as a number of other formats.

[1] <https://github.com/github/gollum/>

------
franzus
Vimwiki + github is a great combination. So far the best "personal wiki"
solution to me - and I tried many.

~~~
alx
can you explain your flow?

~~~
franzus
Uhm, pretty "ghetto": git init in your ~/vimwiki directory and then it's git
push/pull all the way.

I guess you could automate that if you really wanted. Another idea would be to
put your vimwiki folder into your Dropbox.

As vimwiki files are plain text you can really do almost anything to them.

~~~
SoapSeller
My .vim dir and .vimrc file are symlinks into Dropbox. Dropbox versioning is
good-enough for stuff like that.

